# Bob Hope bio: Thanks For The Memories!



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2014)

*Bob Hope bio*


*On his death bed they asked him where he wanted to be buried and he said. "Surprise me."
*


*Do you remember Bob Hope?*
​*I had forgotten that he lived to be 100, and also didn't realize it has been over 10 years since he died. Always enjoyed him, his movies, and his show. He touched a lot of lives during his life. Thought you might enjoy a bit of memory touching, so sent it along to you. Enjoy and recall a neat comedian.
*

*BOB HOPE IN HEAVEN**
For those of you too young to remember Bob Hope, ask your Grandparents. "Thanks for the memories."
*

View attachment 7296

*I HOPE THIS WILL PUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE AND IN YOUR HEART. This is a tribute to a man who DID make a difference.


*View attachment 7297

*ON TURNING 70**
'I still chase women, but only downhill.'
**
ON TURNING 80**
'That's the time of your life when even your birthday suit needs pressing.'
**
ON TURNING 90**
'You know you're getting old when the candles cost more than the cake.'
**
ON TURNING 100**
'I don't feel old. In fact,**I don't feel anything until noon. Then it's time for my nap.'
**
ON GIVING UP HIS EARLY CAREER, BOXING**
'I ruined my hands in the ring. The referee kept stepping on them.'
**
ON NEVER WINNING AN OSCAR**
'Welcome to the Academy Awards, or, as it's called at my home, 'Passover.'*

*ON GOLF*
*'Golf is my profession. Show business is just to pay the green fees.'*

*ON PRESIDENTS*
*'I have performed for 12 presidents but entertained only six.'
*
*ON WHY HE CHOSE SHOWBIZ FOR*
*HIS **CAREER*
*'When I was born, the doctor said to my mother,*
*Congratulations, you have an eight pound ham.'*
*
ON RECEIVING THE*
*CONGRESSIONAL GOLD MEDAL**
'I feel very humble, but I think I have the strength of character to fight it.'
**
ON HIS FAMILY'S EARLY POVERTY**
'Four of us slept in the one bed. When it got cold, mother threw on another brother.'**
ON HIS SIX BROTHERS**
'That's how I learned to dance. Waiting for the bathroom.'
**
ON HIS EARLY FAILURES**
'I would not have had anything to eat if it wasn't for the stuff the audience threw at me.'
**
ON GOING TO HEAVEN**
'I've done benefits for ALL religions. I'd hate to blow the hereafter on a technicality.'

*
View attachment 7298

*Bob Hope meets his ole pal, Bing Crosby.*​​


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh I laughed Meanderer, he was wonderful!  Good, clean fun, a little naughty, but they sure don't make them like Bob anymore.  Gads, I watch his "road to" movies and lmbo, so hard, still, LOL! Thanks for the memories Meanderer Denise


----------



## Amethyst1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Very funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 5, 2014)

he supported our miltary in all our wars and went everywhere to entertain


----------



## Kaya (Jun 5, 2014)

Loved him! Thanks for the memories!


----------

